# Dirt cheap insurance for a track day car.



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

*Dirt cheap track car insurance.*

This is the cover for my 200sx track car, so I can legally driveit to and from track days, car is fully race prepared for the purpose of the quote including..


100% power increase (approx 300 bhp)
suspension
Brakes
stripped interior
Harnesses
Roll cage
Perspex windows
wheels etc..

third party cover for 2000 miles a year from direct line was 900 quid, with only half of the mods declared.

Third party cover from these guys was £298 with the same mileage limit. and everything declared.


Try here : http://www.competition-car-insurance.co.uk/

or call them on: 0115 941 5255

At last a company that doesn't go quiet when you mention roll cages and perspex side windows...

Note, my car doesn't have all of the work completed yet but it will soon 

The catch is over 30's so I must wait until January.
These people also do cover for track days and for competition cars (you need to actually race it though and have a race license)


I hope this helps someone out.

/Steve


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*?????*

Do they cover under 30's at all (albeit at a greater cost I guess!)?


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Steve these are the only sole surviving track day insurer that I know of. I always used them in the past. I personally think that insurance on track is an absolute must although it bumps the days price up to nearer £500 with the track day, insurance and petrol added together then the oil and filter change after the event.

I would be interested to know just how many are insured for the day at BH. There are alot of first timers out there and it is far from the easiest of circuits for a first outing.

...Ian


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I don't bother for the actual day but I want it for driving to and from the event legally.

I never bothered with insurance for track days. too expensive..

Even more so now as my 200sx is only worth a couple of k.

It would be interesting to know how many people have trackday cover.

If I had an endles pot of dough i'd have cover for trackdays but it is just not feasable.

Also If I had endless amounts of money I'd have bought your car from you too see you at brands I hope..

/Steve


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

It is expensive but I could not track day my R34 without it, although if my car does sell and i do get a track day weapon like yours I won't bother with the insurance.

Just hope theres no tears on Monday week if someones pride and joy does go awol at Paddock hill bend ! better safe than sory!

..IS


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Steve,

Not sure about anybody else but the title of this thread is a little misleading.  I thought that you had got cheap track day insurance not cheap insurance for a track day car...


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Polarbearit,

I think they may do motorsport policies, but you need a race license and you have to compete occasionally.

Peter, sorry about that I tried to change it but I am unsure if it was successful.

The point is second car insurance needn't cost a fortune.

Ian, do it you won't regret it, the 200sx modded up a bit is a pretty awesome bit of kit when you consider the cash outlay.

/Steve


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

No worries Steve, I've amended it slightly, hope that's OK.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Peter any joy with your track day insurance?


----------

